# Retrofit Active Cruise Control



## arykish (May 21, 2016)

Hello All,
I am new here. I drive a 2015 F55 S manual with fully loaded features (except Active Cruise control which is not available at that time).

I am wondering if we can retrofit the ACC system? Has anyone ever tried it?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Ary


----------

